# Cleaning Painted Engine Bay



## 5thumbs (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi

Newbie looking for some help please.

I have an MGB which is in very good condition with a nicely painted engine bay. It has become quite dirty of late and I'd like to return it to somethung like the condition it is in the photo attached. I've taken on board the advice here about covering electrical items such as the alternator but I have some specific questions :

1. Given so many items are painted, include the engine bay itself I usually wash these with a sponge and normal car shampoo and then polish with Collinite. Is there a better way of doing this or another product anyone would recommend?

2. The engine block itself is now quite oily. After reading threads here I was going to try clean this with an engine degreaser such as Meguires using a brush and then simply rinse off. I assume I need to try keep this off the other painyted items?

3. Lastly, is there anything which would help a polished alloy rocker cover to stay brighter longer?

Thanks in advance for any answers and any further tips most welcome!


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Surfex HD diluted accordingly would get the oily bits clean followed by a good rinse , just don't let it dry. Engine bay looks nice .

Mark


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep! As above ^^^^ Surfex HD works a treat. Go for it .


----------



## 5thumbs (Aug 15, 2008)

Great -thank you both.

Have ordered some Surfex HD!


----------

